
Photo of Zuck's notes - BerislavLopac
https://twitter.com/becket/status/983846618263891968
======
zaksoup
Most fascinating part of these notes for me:

> "US Tech companies key asset for America; Breakup strengthens Chinese
> companies"

Is China the new anti-regulation boogieman?

Can somebody who understands the domain better than me explain how keeping
facebook from continuing to acquire tangential businesses (whatsapp,
insta)/forcing them to split those already acquired back out would give power
to Chinese competitors?

Or am I asking the wrong question? What forms would a likely breakup of
Facebook take that this defense is reasonable?

~~~
yuhong
Part of the problem is how the current economy and the ad bubble works,
causing companies to grow and shrink quickly. Another good example here is
Google and DoubleClick. I wrote an essay about that topic:
[http://yuhongbao.blogspot.ca/2018/04/google-doubleclick-
mozi...](http://yuhongbao.blogspot.ca/2018/04/google-doubleclick-mozilla-
essay-final.html) It is unfortunate that there seems to be less interest in
Google.

------
staticautomatic
I am profoundly uncomfortable with this sort of propaganda. It's straight out
of the Bernays/Lipmann playbook of yore.

~~~
written
Perhaps a breach of privacy, but propaganda?

~~~
staticautomatic
Propaganda is fundamentally about convincing people of things that, if
believed, are beneficial to you-- regardless of whether they're true.
Accordingly, this often includes "spin."

\- CA Section: It's someone else's fault.

\- Compensation: Misdirection, obviously false statements (e.g. "It couldn't
happen now")

\- Scraping: Lies (e.g. "found out about [scraping] abuse 2 weeks ago")

\- Accountability: Act as if it's only about firing people.

\- Data safety: Not actually addressed.

\- Business model: Actual lies (e.g. "FB doesn't sell data")

~~~
written
Oh, I understood that posting the photo was propaganda, not the actual content
of the notes. I guess the meaning of the parent post was ambiguous.

------
jason_slack
Interesting to zoom in and read.

------
Froyoh
Zuckerberg, no one calls him Zuck.

~~~
jason_slack
Technically when Zuckerberg was at Harvard he had a blog called "Zuck on it".

------
rdiddly
These are incredibly sad, not only for what they leave out or obfuscate, but
especially for what they felt it necessary to include. They seem like the
notes of a flunky, not a Harvard grad.

~~~
jpnelson
The contents certainly might be, but I think having a reference sheet like
this is the absolute minimum for this sort of hearing, to maintain any sort of
coherent argument. There's certainly enough to attack in the contents, rather
than the fact that he had these notes or needed them.

------
hyder_m29
> Lots of stories about apps misusing Apple data, never seen Apple notify
> people. > Important to hold everyone to the same standards.

I was under the impression that Apple is very good at avoiding personal data
leakages, and privacy in general. Is this true, or just hot air?

